# pets



## LabRat (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't have an RV yet, just dreaming. My fantasy is to take a year off from work and RV around the U.S. and Canada with my husband, cat and dog. I read in "RV for Dummies" that you should never leave your pet alone in your RV. This doesn't seem very practical. As long as the temperature is appropriate and they have food and water, I would think it would be ok. Any input? -especially from full-timers?
Thanks!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 18, 2005)

pets

quote:_Originally posted by LabRat_

I don't have an RV yet, just dreaming. My fantasy is to take a year off from work and RV around the U.S. and Canada with my husband, cat and dog. I read in "RV for Dummies" that you should never leave your pet alone in your RV. This doesn't seem very practical. As long as the temperature is appropriate and they have food and water, I would think it would be ok. Any input? -especially from full-timers?
Thanks!


Hmmm, never heard that before. We have two toy poodles and we leave them in the trailer and there is never any problem. Of course we leave the AC (or heat) on and plenty of food, water, and pee pads (just in case    . Our 'neighbors' at the RV Resort in Texas always left their dogs in their trailer too with no problems.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 18, 2005)

pets

We have always left our pets (cat and dog (no longer with us, but she is playing over on the other side of Rainbow Bridge waiting on us to show up).  Water, food, litter box for cat, doggie out just before you leave (don't leave doggie for very long, especially if they are older), and of course, heat or A/C left on.  Enjoy


----------



## the_vfox (Sep 18, 2005)

pets

New one on me too, we never had a problem doing this as long as the temps were not hot.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 18, 2005)

pets

Probably comes from that orginazation called prevention of cruelty to animals or something like that. They claim they can't get out in case of fire or other problem. Just something else trying to run our lives and tell us what to do.  Another step toward removing our freedom :angry:


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 18, 2005)

pets

The problem is with the neighbors listening to the dog howl, bark, etc.  Mommy and Daddy never hear the sweet little rascal yapping.   :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 18, 2005)

pets

Dang hate to admit that a Dodge man is right on this one. DL you are right on the money with and I have been beside some that were left inside and they barked all day :angry:  so guess I'll go along and say they should not be left.  If you bring them along take them with you.  Some pet people will allow them to wee wee and poop in your site a think it's ok. I started to go over to one that did that to us and drop my pants in his lot and just relieve myself   :laugh:  but, just kindley asked him to remove his fertilizer from our lot :laugh: . Really should not be a problem though because all the used units out there say there have never been any pets inside    :angry:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 19, 2005)

pets

quote:The problem is with the neighbors listening to the dog howl, bark, etc. Mommy and Daddy never hear the sweet little rascal yapping.

That's what my hubby was scared of happening. So the first thing we did after leaving them for the first time was to go next door to our neighbors and ask them if our dogs barked while we were gone. They said they never heard a peep out of them until they heard our deisel come down the road, and then it was just happy barking    . And in turn we never heard their dogs bark while they were gone either. Guess it just depends on the dogs.


----------



## kitfoxjh (Sep 19, 2005)

pets

My wife and I both work and our dog was weened into being alone during part of the day and does not bark when we are gone.I always come home for lunch and he is never alone for more than a few hours a day. We have let him in the motorhome or whatever camper we have had in the past,only when we can't take him along for some reason. He has always been fine. He has not had an accident in the house or RV since he was a puppy. If it's hot, we let the A/C on. He is part of the family and loves to go camping. We always clean up after him and wish all pet owners would do the same. John....


----------



## Riding with Miss Ellie (Nov 23, 2019)

We just lost our dog recently, and were thinking about getting a pup. I’ve always had boxers, and would love to get another one. We’re first timers, heading from Southern Ontario, to California in February. We’re going to run into all types of weather, hot and cold, and If we didn’t buy the RV (we literally bought it for Olive, so we wouldn’t have to fly her), we would get a puppy in a heartbeat. My concerns are leaving a 6 month old puppy for too long (what’s too long?), and of course the temperature inside the Motorhome.  We’re gone for a month, give or take, and there are things we may want to do along the way (some cave tours, for example). This is the only reason for my trepidation, and would hate to not get a dog, if this can be worked around. I want to be sure I’m doing all the right things, before I make a decision.

Any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## terryna (Nov 26, 2019)

Pets
Hated at once


----------



## martinoermando (Jun 27, 2020)

LabRat said:


> I don't have an RV yet, just dreaming. My fantasy is to take a year off from work and RV around the U.S. and Canada with my husband, cat and dog. I read in "RV for Dummies" that you should never leave your pet alone Nox Vidmate VLC in your RV. This doesn't seem very practical. As long as the temperature is appropriate and they have food and water, I would think it would be ok. Any input? -especially from full-timers?
> Thanks!


They claim they can't get out in case of fire or other problem. Just something else trying to run our lives and tell us what to do.


----------

